# Mealworms and mealworm beetles



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Okay so mealworms GA is 13% fat 20% protein. So I don't see how they are classed as a fatty insects but anyway. I was reading that the main reason mealworms are deemed as bad is because they have little nutrition and because of the high phosphorus they can steal the calcium from the hogs body. 

So my question, because I can't find it anywhere, are the mealworm beetles better, worse or the same as the mealworms??


----------



## Emc (Nov 18, 2018)

I don't know about their phosphorus:calcium ratio, I just know that it's said that the pupae are more or less the same as mealworms in terms of fat, protein & fibre whereas the beetles are half the fat and have a higher fibre content. My hog loves mealworms, but she goes insane over the beetles. 

However, Phosphorous:Calcium ratios are really only a major concern in cases where the animal is being offered literally nothing else, or is eating really, really massive amounts of mealworms in comparison to other foods in their diet. So long as youre feeding your hedgehog a variety of foods, and mealworms arent the bulk of their nutrition, its not something that i'd be particularly concerned about (personally speaking).


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Hilly doesnt like the mealworms, I was curious if the beetles were better nutrition wise to see if she would eat the beetles.


----------



## Emc (Nov 18, 2018)

Okay, so I did some digging, and found the attached. The darkling beetles have a 20% protein & 3% fat content in comparison to the larvae, which 18% protein & 13% fat. So, they're slightly higher in protein and pretty drastically lower fat wise. They're also higher fibre, so definitely worth a go in my book!


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Yea seems like it. Wanted to add a bit more verity into holly's insects but she wont eat ANY worms!

So I figured that the beetles may be better for her and she might like them because they arent worms anymore, but couldnt find anything for the nutrition, which I like knowing a GA for to balance them in before going ahead to trying it!

Thank you for finding that


----------



## Yukidama's mama (Apr 4, 2017)

Yep the beetles will be healthier as in less fat and the pupae stage (aliens) will be in the middle in terms of nutritional value.

You can also feed the aliens. 

I’ve fed Yuki all stages of morio superworms. Only think I’d say about the beetles is that they’d probably prefer them when they are freshly hatched (young beetles). When they are classed as adult beetles (I think after two weeks of hatching) they apparently have a stronger taste which some hogs don’t like (adults are able to give off that funky smell to ward off predators). This is with the morio darkling beetles not sure if the mealworm beetle also does the same thing? 

So I’d try her on a freshly hatched beetle first. Try and give her pupaes too, she might prefer them 🙂


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Never thought of trying her on the pupae stage. I'll give her a go on both of the other stages and see how she reacts.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

There is a sticky in the diet & nutrition section for insects. In there is a link to a nice table compairng various insects stats including the various phases of mealworms... here is the link in case you couldn't find the stuck thread:

http://www.moonvalleyreptiles.com/crested-geckos/diet-nutrition/feeder-insects


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

I never saw that. Thank you.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 23, 2019)

Lol, I'm lucky enough to have Igor liking all three stages XD


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Holly absolutely hates any worms. At one point I had her eating calci worms and now she won't touch them!!
She just won't eat any worms at all now!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 23, 2019)

XD poor girl probably thinks they're slimy and gross


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Yes thats probably it!


----------

